# Do deer eat asparagus



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I am thinking about putting asparagus outside the fenced area of are garden....will the deer eat it?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

They eat ours. However, they don't eat the same things in all areas, or even the same things every year.

*sigh*


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, our little pet deer loves the stuff! 
And i found out the hard way that the goats love it too.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Yup, and if the deer don't get it, rabbits love the stuff.

But not my meat rabbits. Oh, no. They won't touch it.

Wild rabbits, OTOH, live for it. :grit:


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

A big fat woodchuck has taken up residence in ours. He is about to get a rude surprise. What does woodchuck taste like again?
Linda


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

mommagoose_99 said:


> A big fat woodchuck has taken up residence in ours. He is about to get a rude surprise. What does woodchuck taste like again?
> Linda


Tastes like chicken?

Funny you should mention the groundhog, because that was my first thought upon seeing this thread. Hmmm, if deer like asparagus... too bad asparagus is all dead and dry by hunting season.

Oh, mine is inside my garden fence, so I don't know the answer to your question. BTW, I've never had wild rabbits bother my asparagus either.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I think we are going to have to extend the fencing! Now to just convince DH!


----------



## VOR. (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never noticed deer or rabbits eating my asparagus. The rabbits are concentrating on my peas at the moment. The deer usually don't start showing up until the middle of the summer. They really like my apple trees and beans. I usually grow a bunch of pintos just for the deer to keep them off of everything else.


----------

